
Ask HN: What free photo hosting service should I use for my GitHub projects? - aviaryan
I am looking for a reliable free photo hosting service where I can host images for my blogs and github projects.
It would be nice if that service has album feature so that I can categorize uploaded images a&#x2F;c project.
So far I have tried Imgur and PostImage but they didn&#x27;t appeal to me.
Imgur wasn&#x27;t user-friendly (no direct way to upload to existing album) whereas PostImage was buggy.
======
aviaryan
I went ahead with PostImage because despite being buggy it had a clean
interface, had album feature(gallery), direct links, mass upload etc.

------
smt88
Why not just use AWS S3?

~~~
lovelearning
OP wants a free service. Picasa with public visibility for albums comes to
mind.

~~~
aviaryan
Looks good. Do they have an API or are there 3rd party tools available ?

~~~
lovelearning
API: Yes ([https://developers.google.com/picasa-
web/?hl=en](https://developers.google.com/picasa-web/?hl=en))

They have their own web and desktop client to upload and manage albums. 3rd
party tools likely exist (since there's an API) but I've never used any.

------
aliirz
why not create your own CDN if you have some hosting space or create one on
AWS?

~~~
aviaryan
I currently don't have hosting space and I plan to use free AWS for a project
(later on).

